# Was it you?



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Would the member who sent me a message about the making of router skis please contact me again because the message ended up in my junk folder and was deleted.


----------



## skyrat (May 26, 2013)

Harry,

It might have been me. I asked about useing SS 12mm threaded rod to make the skis. I ordered the rod and now that I have it, it seems to have a lot of flex. Will that mess up m skis? I couldn't find 12mm in the polished rod and 1/2 inch will not fit my Makita 2301 without drilling the base. Your guidance will be much appreciated.

Thank you,
Art


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

thbart said:


> Harry,
> 
> It might have been me. I asked about useing SS 12mm threaded rod to make the skis. I ordered the rod and now that I have it, it seems to have a lot of flex. Will that mess up m skis? I couldn't find 12mm in the polished rod and 1/2 inch will not fit my Makita 2301 without drilling the base. Your guidance will be much appreciated.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry about the deletion of your first message, it was accidental. Many members have made ski rods using allthread, I really don't know with what success. Common sense says that it can't be as rigid as solid steel. Because I have a spare Makita base that suits the 3600BR, 3612 and 3612C, I went out to the shed and as these shots show, there is plenty of meat to allow the extra 0.7mm to be removed by drilling through with a 1/2" (12.7mm) twist drill. My 12mm rods are 27.5" long and have never shown any tendency to sag, bearing in mind that the ski assembly is operated by the end cheeks, NOT the router's handles. Don't hesitate to ask if you have further questions.


----------



## carlp. (Nov 3, 2012)

*ski bars*

Hi Harry what metal are you using for the ski bars is it just 1/2 inch bright steel or 316 stainless steel regards carl


----------



## skyrat (May 26, 2013)

Thank you for getting back to me. I guess I will give it a try with the all thread and see what happens. I can alway drill it and get some solid rods if the results aren't good. Thanks again.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Carl, I'm using bright mild steel which is so easy to turn down and thread. The 1/2" rod shown in the drilled out base is case hardened and polished mild steel, just an off-cut from my scrap metal stock.


----------



## carlp. (Nov 3, 2012)

thanks harry. regards carl


----------

